# IVF



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all, finally got our 2appointments sept/oct through for starting IVF @GRI yippee!! I'm getting excited and nervous now been so long coming. Can anyone please tell me what will happen at/after 2nd apt with dr's Eg:drugs and when etc Please 
Thanks Penguin xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning hun
Congratulations on getting to the top of the list, feels a bit like winning the lottery doesn't it!! lol

Our first appointment at GRI when we got to the top was to have bloods done (and a high vaginal swab for me) and we were given all the consents forms to fill in.  At the second one we handed the forms in and went through them all with the nurse, then she went through what would happen on the first cycle.  I was on CD25 at that appointment, so was too late to have my pro-stap otherwise they would have given it to me there and then as they had a space, so I was given an appointment for a baseline scan and told to phone when AF arrived.
I phoned on CD2 and got an appointment for CD21, and at that I had my pro-stap and then just had to wait until my appointment for the scan three weeks later.
AF arrived as normal for me and I didn't have many side effects of the down regging, then last week I had my scan and as all was good to go I was given my stimming meds and Burselin (top up for down regging which I started yesterday)  I started stimming last Thursday, and I go back on Friday this week for a follicle scan and hopefully a date for EC.

Hope that gives you an idea of what to expect, but if it's confused you or you want to ask anything else feel free to give me a shout.

Suzie xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Awww thanks Susie, that's a gr8 help. Yeah it does feel brilliant but scary to. There's so much info on the web but been trying to figure out what glasgow do. Thank u sooo much, all the hugs in the world for your next part @gri!! What's the latest date u can get ur pro-stap?? Sorry i feel so silly but what is stimming??
Thanks again,
Penguin xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

penguin16 said:


> Awww thanks Susie, that's a gr8 help. Yeah it does feel brilliant but scary to. There's so much info on the web but been trying to figure out what glasgow do. Thank u sooo much, all the hugs in the world for your next part @gri!! What's the latest date u can get ur pro-stap?? Sorry i feel so silly but what is stimming??
> Thanks again,
> Penguin xx


Stimming is after you've had your down regging injection, then you start injecting Gonal F (or menapur) to produce more follicles and help them grown nice a big and juicey!! lol You have it on CD21, and I think they're pretty strict that you have to have it that day.

If you like, PM me your e-mail address and I can forward you the treatment protocol and treatment card I have (I scanned them in incase I lost them!!) and that'll give you an idea of how it looks. I'm on protocol 7 which is the one most people are on.

Suzie xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks again Susie, that's a brilliant help, I'll defo be in touch!! Keep me posted how ur journey is, the best of luck mrs. Thanks again xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Susie, just thought I'd reply back and say thanks for your last message. We had our apt on yesterday and i'm on protocol  7  It's ironic my AF came 2day but I go on holiday in 2wks (been saving for 2years for this). Oh well at least I'll have all the fun stuff when I'm back rested  How's ur journey going?? Thanks again for your support. 
Penguin xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

penguin16 said:


> Hi Susie, just thought I'd reply back and say thanks for your last message. We had our apt on yesterday and i'm on protocol 7  It's ironic my AF came 2day but I go on holiday in 2wks (been saving for 2years for this). Oh well at least I'll have all the fun stuff when I'm back rested  How's ur journey going?? Thanks again for your support.
> Penguin xx


That's great news missus, pleased to hear you're getting started soon!! It's not a bad thing you'll be away on holiday before you start as it'll give you a chance to relax before you start it all as it's pretty rough going. The only thing to bear in mind is that GRI close down over Christmas if I remember rightly, so depending on your dates you might not get started before the new year if any of your treatment (EC/ET) fall during that time. Have a fab holiday before you start worrying about any of that though!! ;-)

AF showed up yesterday for me, so I called up to book in for my pro-stap to start our first FET (our first fresh cycle was a BFN) In on 30th October for pro-stap then 19th November for my first scan. Hopefully our snow babies will survive the thaw ok and we'll get a couple of transfers from them.

Where you off to on hols?

x


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Susie, we're off 2Carribean can't w8 been saving for ages. Good luck in ur journey I'll be thinking about you.  Massive fingers crossed!!    Starting 2worry about injections but going 2try not2 until we're back  
Penguin xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

penguin16 said:


> Thanks Susie, we're off 2Carribean can't w8 been saving for ages. Good luck in ur journey I'll be thinking about you. Massive fingers crossed!!  Starting 2worry about injections but going 2try not2 until we're back
> Penguin xx


Ooooh, I'm very jealous!!!! We went to Italy just after our BFN and I can't wait to get away again!!

Don't worry about the injections hun, the first one is a bit daunting but after that you'll be shooting up like a pro!!! lol They're not even painful, just sting a little then it's fine again.

Let me know when you're back from hols and ready to start, or if you want to ask anything I'm always here.

Take care

Suzie xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks suzie xx


----------

